# Churches in Dallas, Texas



## robot (May 29, 2004)

Next month I'll be moving to McKinney, which is a part of Dallas. I was wondering if any of you guys have been to Redeemer Presbyterian Church (PCA) in McKinney, and whether it is worth going to. P

lease pray that my parents will allow me to go to a good Reformed church (I'll most likely be going to a Vineyard one).


----------



## Areopagus (Jun 4, 2004)

*Church*

Have you heard of Denton Bible? It's pastored by Tom Nelson. He's a reformed dispensationalist. 

Dustin...


----------



## wsw201 (Jun 4, 2004)

[quote:ad1a7feff3][i:ad1a7feff3]Originally posted by robot[/i:ad1a7feff3]
Next month I'll be moving to McKinney, which is a part of Dallas. I was wondering if any of you guys have been to Redeemer Presbyterian Church (PCA) in McKinney, and whether it is worth going to. P

lease pray that my parents will allow me to go to a good Reformed church (I'll most likely be going to a Vineyard one). [/quote:ad1a7feff3]

I don't know much about Redeemer but I would recommend checking it out. BTW, McKinney is way north of Dallas. But then again, I only go to Dallas if someone makes me 

Here is the web site of Redeemer if you haven't checked it out yet.

http://www.redeemer-mckinney.org/index.shtml


----------



## robot (Jun 4, 2004)

[quote:4a2ce35c78][i:4a2ce35c78]Originally posted by wsw201[/i:4a2ce35c78]

I don't know much about Redeemer but I would recommend checking it out. BTW, McKinney is way north of Dallas. But then again, I only go to Dallas if someone makes me 

Here is the web site of Redeemer if you haven't checked it out yet.

http://www.redeemer-mckinney.org/index.shtml [/quote:4a2ce35c78]

I've already checked out the website for Redeemer... that's what got me interested in it. Thanks anyways, though

Yesterday I found out that Redeemer is only 7 minutes and 3 miles away from where I'll be living, while the Vineyard one is 14 minutes and 11 miles away. Hurrah!


----------

